
Two Experiments Show Fourth Spatial Dimension Effect - pzs
https://gizmodo.com/two-experiments-show-fourth-spatial-dimension-effect-1821739488
======
gus_massa
Interesting. But they make an experiment that simulates a 4 dimension system
in the real world (each use 2 connected system of 2 dimensions).

This is not an experiment that shows any of the extra dimensions. (Yep,
probably the real world is not 3D
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extra_dimensions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extra_dimensions)
)

